# Anyone order from this merchant...?



## wearytraveler (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this question but I'm sure a mod will move it if needed.  Has anyone ordered oils/butters from Jedwards International, Inc? (http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/)  I'm looking to refill my avocado oil and they seem to have a really good price.  Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks.
moved


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 14, 2016)

I haven't myself, but know someone who has ordered from them (a non-soap maker) and was happy enough with them.

ETA: just saw a youtube video from MissouriRiver Soaps, where she stated she ordered shea butter from jedwards.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 15, 2016)

I would check Soapers Choice.  I just checked your linked site and unless you can pick it up their shipping is expensive (20.00) + 30.00 for the oil to me.  Soapers Choice was much better (6.45) and only 27 something a gallon.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Dec 15, 2016)

wearytraveler said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this question but I'm sure a mod will move it if needed.  Has anyone ordered oils/butters from Jedwards International, Inc? (http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/)  I'm looking to refill my avocado oil and they seem to have a really good price.  Any info will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



I order some things from them.  They have good quality oils.  Soaper's choice is cheaper for me because of shipping.  For the oils I've ordered, they always sent me a certificate of analysis that included the saponification value for the specific batch they sent me.  Their quality control is excellent.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes they are very reputable. I purchase some of the exotic oils from them. But as mentioned, if you are on the East Coast Soaper's Choice may be a better answer, on the West Coast try Cibaria Soap Supply. Be aware, they have cosmetic grade at Soaper's Choice that are not pure oils, but a mix of oils to give the same profile as the pure oils at a reduced price. I was given a gallon of cosmetic grade Avocado. It soaped exactly the same using the Sap for Avocado and I could tell no difference. I did not try it in lotion since it was an older bottle of oil of oil


----------



## Omneya (Dec 15, 2016)

WoW! I am glad you posted this. They are not that far from me. Good to know a company is close. :dancingsanta:


----------



## Soapsense (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow, they are near me too!  But now I think of it, I think I contacted them a few years ago about pick up at their facility, and they said it had to be shipped.  But maybe they have changed that.


----------



## wearytraveler (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 15, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Yes they are very reputable. I purchase some of the exotic oils from them. But as mentioned, if you are on the East Coast Soaper's Choice may be a better answer, on the West Coast try Cibaria Soap Supply. Be aware, they have cosmetic grade at Soaper's Choice that are not pure oils, but a mix of oils to give the same profile as the pure oils at a reduced price. I was given a gallon of cosmetic grade Avocado. It soaped exactly the same using the Sap for Avocado and I could tell no difference. I did not try it in lotion since it was an older bottle of oil of oil



Cibaria  in Riverside, right?  Aren't they the ones that require a you be a business in order to purchase them?


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 16, 2016)

Soapsense said:


> Wow, they are near me too!  But now I think of it, I think I contacted them a few years ago about pick up at their facility, and they said it had to be shipped.  But maybe they have changed that.



If you are referring to Soaper's Choice (and not Cibaria - I wasn't clear about which one is near you), then you can pick up from their facility.  I am a lucky duck in that they are a 15 minute drive from my mother-in-law and I've picked up an order from them (last time was in April).  There is a side door where you ring the bell and someone will come out, get your name, and then wheel your order right out.  If you are lucky, you'll get a glimpse of their warehouse - impressive!


----------



## Soapsense (Dec 16, 2016)

HowieRoll said:


> If you are referring to Soaper's Choice (and not Cibaria - I wasn't clear about which one is near you), then you can pick up from their facility. I am a lucky duck in that they are a 15 minute drive from my mother-in-law and I've picked up an order from them (last time was in April). There is a side door where you ring the bell and someone will come out, get your name, and then wheel your order right out. If you are lucky, you'll get a glimpse of their warehouse - impressive!


 
I was referring to the place the OP was asking about  http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/) 
It's in Braintree, MA


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 16, 2016)

^^oopsie, I just missed the boat on that one!


----------

